# Scramble Handicaps



## Bdill93 (Dec 14, 2020)

Quick one - can anyone share the advised handicap allowances for Texas Scrambles under WHS? 4 ball example if possible!

Thanks in advance!!

Ben


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 14, 2020)

Texas Scramble
The formula for a 4-player team scramble allowance is 25%/20%/15%/10% from lowest to highest Course Handicap.
For a 2-player team it is 35%/15%.
For a 3-player team CONGU recommends 30%/20%/10%.

For future ref
 Guidance on the Rules of handicapping Appendix I IV currently page 43


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 14, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Texas Scramble
The formula for a 4-player team scramble allowance is 25%/20%/15%/10% from lowest to highest Course Handicap.
For a 2-player team it is 35%/15%.
For a 3-player team CONGU recommends 30%/20%/10%.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!!


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2020)

Are the 1, 2, 3 and 4 the players' Handicap Indices or Course Handicaps?
The procedure it to determine the Course Handicap for each player first.
Assuming the figures above are the CHs, then calculate the Playing Handicap (PH) for each player rounded to the nearest whole number with .5 rounded upwards as Per Rule 6.2a. *All the numbers above will round to 0.*
Then sum the results and that will be the team's handicap


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks. It is all rather confusing. Appendix C in the Rules talks about Handicap Allowance (HA). Rule 6.2a says multiply the CH by the HA and says see Appendix C for the HA.
But the GUIDANCE (page 43 Texas Scramble) then talks about Stroke Contribution which is shown to *1* dec place (presumably rounded) and to make matters worse, under multi-tee mentions Stroke Allowance (*2* dec) in addition to Stroke Contribution (*2* dec) but summed to *1* dec for the Team Playing Handicap.

All very bizarre.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



@rulefan, if it's confusing for experts like you, imagine what it's like for us mortals 😳
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for what I'll take as compliment but I'm not sure that there are any experts around involved in the conversion. Least of all those that wrote the system specifications or responsible for the testing. No longer being a handicap secretary getting their hand dirty, I can't claim any more knowledge than anyone else with access to the books. And I not sure they really help.
I feel for the poor guys in the back offices now trying to sort it all out.


----------

